# Dogs Abroad



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Please can anyone advise me, am taking my two dogs abroad this June in my motorhome to visit my daughter in Spain, and I've read so much different advice would like to hear from people who have travelled with their pets. My dogs passports were issued March 07 and there seems to be different advice on how often their rabies vaccinations need to be redone. The passports state the vaccination runs out 09, and my vet has confirmed this is correct, but I then hear if travelling through France, which I obviously will be they have to be done every year. Does anybody know the facts on this and have you travelled with your dog/s that haven't been vaccinated every year? Also travelling back we normally stop in the Rouen region, do you know of any vets in the area that can be recommended, or anywhere else on the way back to Calais going the Chartres, Evreux, Dreux route. Salbris has also been a favoured stopover on the N154. Look forward to hearing from you.

Dora


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

The date that you use for vaccination is what is in the passport. There are differences between countries as to how often a jab has to be given, but this is to do with licensing of the products. If you have a booster done in another country, then the date interval may not be as long. IIRC the latest products being used in the UK have a three year life.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*dogs abroad*

Rabies is not a problem for your dogs health ? its going back to uk . thats the problem.

dont forget flea and tick treatment once a month and if you are coming to the south of europe you must have your dogs protected against heartworm. you dont have this in uk. but its carried by Insect bites and is a killer!! can be once a month by tablet or 1 year by vaccination , rabies vaccination. France has to be every 12 months, in Spain 2 yrs. make sure your dogs protection runs continuously or you might find a problem on re entry to uk, vets in europe very good even if you dont share the same language.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dogs in Spain in June 
Make sure you have a Scalibour collar DO NOT let your dog out at dawn and dusk if the temp is over 20 deg c.Do not take your dog to a beach.Read up about Lieshmarniosis /Lieshmarnis (not sure if this is the correct spelling)


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

Have a look at this link, it made it all clear to me.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17312.html

Laura + dave


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replys and reassurance. I will be travelling to the Tarragona region where my daughter lives. We have been told heartworm not so prevalent there. I'll look on the internet though to see if I can get tablets for this and the Scalliber collars online, any more advice gratefully received. Really feel a lot better now.

Thanks

Dora


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dora,

http://www.pets-megastore.com.au/index.php

We also bought collar and heartworming tablets in Spain itself, although best to get medication before you go. Be carefull not to overdose pet. You may have to space out treatment eg 2-4 weeks apart so as one product not conflicting with another.

We use Forges-les-Eaux vet on our way back to Calais and there is an aire opp the mun campsite. The vet we use there is originally from Belgium and speaks good english. it is about a 10 min from aire.

My original post (link already given) stated that you can adhere to the ant-rabies vaccination date in your pets passport. Your is 2009 so ok for this year. in 2009 make sure your pet is re-vaccinated BEFORE THE DATE IN PETS PASSPORT. NOT ON THE DATE. Giving rabies boosters every year in France is if you live there or pet has been in France for 3 months or more.


----------

